# Concrete Garage Floor repair costs



## micky_long

I am in the process of getting estimates for a fairly significant repair of my 25-year old garage floor.  The floor has settled unevenly (as mich as a three-inch difference from side to side and there is a 2-3" gap in the concrete along the length of one crack where I can see the results of serious erosion below the concrete. (Also looks like original builder skimped on the pour -- only about 2" thick)

Both of the concrete services I've talked with so far recommend a complete removal and repour of a new floor given the number of cracks and the seriousness fo the erosion - not to mention the lack of quality in the original.  I'm inclined to agree.  

My questions are: 1) Any general rule of thumb as to what I should be looking at cost-wise for a standard two-car garage? 2) What should I be looking for in the estimate besides costs? 3) One service talked about recycling the old concrete as part of the aggregate for the new floor.  The other advised against it.  Not sure if this would be OK or not.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mudmixer

What kind of a floor do you have?

Is it a floating slab between block or concrete stwm walls or is it a structural slab?

If it is a floating slab, the most important thing to do is get rid of the junk soil under the slab, replace it with good compacted gravel anf them pour a new slab with proper drainage and control joints.

If it is a cracked structural slab - light a match and find a place to scrap the old concrete.


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Micky:
I agree with mudmixer; cut out the old along with the unstable soil, backfill with limestone compacted, use a polyethylene vapor barrier and since you have had trouble, I would add a mat of #4 reinforcing bar on one foot centers each way to the new pad. I would also insist on re-bar chairs to hold the bars at the right level; I see too many concrete jobs with welded wire fabric left on the gravel and the concrete all on top of it.
Glenn


----------



## nursemarcia1

mudmixer said:


> What kind of a floor do you have?
> 
> Is it a floating slab between block or concrete stwm walls or is it a structural slab?
> 
> If it is a floating slab, the most important thing to do is get rid of the junk soil under the slab, replace it with good compacted gravel anf them pour a new slab with proper drainage and control joints.
> 
> If it is a cracked structural slab - light a match and find a place to scrap the old concrete.



I have a 35 year old garage and I think it is a structural slab. It is falling apart and I've been told it's caliche in the soil. I have a 2 car garage.


----------



## nursemarcia1

I have 35 year old 2 car garage. The floor is falling apart.  My neighbors say we have something called caliche ? in the soil, and it seeps up underneath my garage floor and makes it fall apart.  Could I patch to holes? or do I have to replace the whole floor?


----------



## Albert_23

25 years is a very long time, the garage floor has already served you well.  I'm also leaning towards complete removal and repour to avoid any other problems you can't foresee that might have accrued along those 25 years.


----------



## itsreallyconc

*1st, i'd want to find out what's underneath the slab,,, conc cores & soil analysis should answer those questions,,, could be the bldr buried trash under it - if so, remove slab & junk, fill w/clean granular compacted mtl, & replace slab,,, perhaps your slab can be slabjacked IF the soil can withstand & support the repair material.*


----------

